# Slow since dd pay change?



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

I've had 2 requests in 2.5 hours. 1 of which was for $2. Anyone else super slow? Its usually non stop requests most of which I cancel but now it's just nothing?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Not sure what's going on but yea, it's been horrible this morning and yesterday was a struggle as well. This morning I've had 17 offers and only accepted 2. The offers are terrible and didn't seem like it was getting any better so I ended my morning Dash. I'm a top dasher so I may try again a little later. 
I had a Dasher app update yesterday morning and I feel like it all went to shit after the update. I had a killer weekend and even Monday was awesome @ $20 an hour. Yesterday was $12 an hour and I gave up today. SMMFH!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

?, I’m not alone. Slow for me as well with ? offers of course. Coming up will be the first full weekend with the new pay model. We’ll see how it goes then.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Has been slower than usual for me with DD for the last few days. But didn't even know they had changed anything. Breakdown amounts after deliveries look similar, from what I can tell.


----------



## Miteats (Feb 2, 2019)

No pay change yet in my area. Still it has been slow lately, especially in the morning peak pay hours. I thought it was due to 'any time dasher ' getting orders before me.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

customers have been saying it was hard to order from the app , only repeat orders, seems to be working well as of friday night. DD needs to get it together.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yesterday seemed as if it was back to normal with continuous offers. Yesterday was my first full day on the new pay model and I gotta say I like it a lot. The base pay really fluctuates for no apparent reason and that's not a bad thing. I just assumed the base was gonna be $2-3 bucks on every order but I was pleasantly surprised how much DD was actually paying. All in all, yesterday was a good day and I can't wait to get back out there this morning lol


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Logically, one would assume that after DD crashes the floor for minimum order pay, that it would get busier because drivers are turning down delivery requests. But yes, so far here in L.A. - am seeing it slower as well than before. Does Door Dash have any big incentive offers right now for new drivers?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

The new pay model started in Boston. I see orders with $3.30 and $2.59 pay but I also see bigger ones. If you focus on the well to do areas then you should see the bigger tips.


----------



## Miteats (Feb 2, 2019)

New pay started today and $3-4 offers started coming in, which I declined. There were some $10 also. We will see... As for the promo in my area, DD is offering $1,000?


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

Uber1111uber said:


> I've had 2 requests in 2.5 hours. 1 of which was for $2. Anyone else super slow? Its usually non stop requests most of which I cancel but now it's just nothing?


It was very slow for me on either last Friday or Saturday night. 1 ping in 2 hours....no BUENO!!!


----------

